# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Mandolin Symposium 2013

## Pete Braccio

Howdy Campers!

I got the class list from Patrice and Ruffo for this year's Symposium today. I just posted on Mandolin Symposium web page.

Enjoy,
Pete

----------


## Pete Braccio

The Class Schedule is now posted (to go along with the Class Descriptions from last week).

Pete

----------


## DataNick

> The Class Schedule is now posted (to go along with the Class Descriptions from last week).
> 
> Pete


Looks Great!

Wish I could go but alas, I need to pay off my most recent mando purchase, a Country Boy "F" Model from Audey Ratliff; and I've got 2.5 weeks in which to do it or it goes to someone else...O well!

Maybe next year I hope...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Pete, I'm taking the plunge.  I have about an 8-hour drive to Santa Cruz.  Is the accommodation Mon to Fri?  I'm thinking of driving up Sunday.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I just read the registration form, never mind....

----------


## banjoboy

> The Class Schedule is now posted (to go along with the Class Descriptions from last week).
> 
> Pete


So when do we get to sign up for classes?

----------


## Don Julin

Eddie c'mon up. You will love it.

----------


## Don Julin

Banjoboy, you don't really sign up for them. They do take a pre-symposium survey only to see which classes will require bigger rooms. Once you get there and the week get's going, you can take any classes you want. You don't need to commit to anything. After all, it is California. This is one event that every mandolin player needs to attend at least once. See you there.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'm in...

----------


## Marcus CA

Typically great line-up of instructors this year, with some interesting new courses, as well!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Anyone going up from So. Cal want to carpool - up on Sunday back on Saturday?

----------


## Glassweb

> This is one event that every mandolin player needs to attend at least once.


like Don sez... just do it!

----------


## Sid Simpson

> This is one event that every mandolin player needs to attend at least once. See you there.


I'll be there for my first time this year.  Looking forward to it.  What a great group of instructors and an exciting bunch of classes!

----------


## Pete Braccio

Hey all y'all,

I'm looking forward to seeing you all up here. Just a couple of weeks to go. 

Patrice will be sending out an email update soon (and I'll have some more goodies to post as well).

See ya soon,
Pete

----------


## Jaakko

So looking forward. I was there 2011 & only three more weeks to wait...

----------


## Billgrass

I am really excited to go for my first time this year. I have benefitted from skype lessons with bothDon and Adam, and I am looking forward to seeing them in the flesh! Eddie, I am going from Santa Monica, but I am taking a side trip on the way up and hoping like heck I don't have to leave early for work, so I am not a good candidate for carpooling... Sorry!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Heading on up tomorrow...

----------


## WireBoy

Dang, i couldn't make it up there this year.  but for those lucky folks who do, here is something fun to do this Wednesday night.

 NASA launches a Pegasus/Iris satellite at 7:27 PM from Vandenberg AFB.  just look south and west of Monterrey Bay.  the sunset will light up rocket contrail and should be visible clear to AZ and UT!  then go back in to listen to amazing mando music for me.

more details here
http://www.spacearchive.info/

----------

